# LOLcat



## JaniceM (Sep 9, 2020)

Some early pictures of Kitty that I'd posted on cheezburger/lolcat site

https://profile.cheezburger.com/Starmom41/lolz



(ignore my old screenname- it was connected to an old email address that I never got back after it was hacked)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

Camouflage kitten is my favourite!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Camouflage kitten is my favourite!


Yes, she does have the ability to blend in with nearly any background-  including the carpet I had at the time!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Yes, she does have the ability to blend in with nearly any background-  including the carpet I had at the time!!


The look on her face is what got me! LOL!


----------

